# Flora-Bama Fishing Rodeo Over 130K in Prizes!!!!!



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

*(Official)Flora-Bama Fishing Rodeo Over 130K in Prizes!!!!!*

Save the date… June 12th-15th for the Flora-Bama Fishing Rodeo!!! We are giving out over $130,000.00 in prizes for 38 different categories. That’s right, you heard correctly, 130K in legit prizes not including Jack Pots and Calcutta’s. Now you’re probably thinking, “Angelo, tickets are probably going to cost us a fortune.” Wrong! $35.00 per angler. Now you’re saying to yourself, “this sounds pretty damn cool. Is there a category that I actually have a chance of winning?” All I can say is that I sure as hell hope so, we have everything from blue crab to blue marlin (Catch & Release) as a category. “Am I going to need a boat or some other vessel to fish the FBFR?” The answer here is no, we have plenty of categories that you have a legitimate chance at winning, fishing from a dock, jetty or shoreline. 
Are we all on the same page to this point? Nod your head yes. Good so let me tell you a little about ou r prizes. For starters we are not giving any junk that’s just going to take up space in your garage for the next ten years. No sir, you’re actually going to win some quality stuff. “Angelo stop already and tell us a little about these bad ass prizes.” Let’s start with the Legendary Marine Master Angler award which is a brand new 188 Sea Hunt Triton with a 115hp Yamaha four stroke and a load master trailer. I assuming everyone is on board with that being a prize worthy of your drive way. “But Angelo in your most skeptical voice that’s nice but it defiantly isn’t 130k what else do you have for us.” Good question. For starters first and second place in every category will receive 50 & 20 qt K2 Cooler respectively. For those of you keeping score that is 76 coolers in 38 categories. Now I’m going out on a limb here and assuming that some of you like to fish with your wife and kids and it would be nice to have some sweet prizes for them to have if you aren’t a rod hog and let them reel something in. The answer here is yes our top Lady Angler wins a trip for four to Paradise Lodge in Panama http://paradisefishinglodge.com/ and the top junior angler will receive a $2,000.00 college scholarship via MS/AL Sea Grant. I could go on and on about how Kick Ass the Flora-Bama Fishing Rodeo is, but chances are I’m starting to lose a few of you to the idea that you could win a boat, motor and trailer from Legendary Marine for simply catching a blue crab!!!!!

For Additional information such as *Ticket Outlets, Prizes, Rules, Jackpots, Calcuttas, Weigh station locations, ect...* please visit our web site at http://www.florabamafishingrodeo.com/ & like us on Face Book https://www.facebook.com/florabamafishingrodeo .

P.S. Since bragging on your self gets old, read this article that Jeff Dute wrote about us for al.com he does a great job of explaining the FBFR being a writer and all.
http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2...augural_f.html


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

When and where is the captain's meeting I have not found it on the website any where and when I call the people I talk to have no clue.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

8. A Captain’s meeting will be held at the Flora-Bama Yacht Club on Thursday June 12, 2014, 6:00 P.M. until 10:00 P.M. for a mandatory sign-out. If unable to attend the Captain’s meeting then a mandatory sign-out at the Flora-Bama Yacht Club must be complete by a boat representative prior to the official starting time of 12:00 A.M. Friday June 13, 2014. Failure to comply with the mandatory sign-out will result in disqualification without refund. By singing out at the Captain’s meeting, the captain, owner, or registered angler acknowledges that they:


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks Tom. The captains meeting is only mandatory if you are entering the Calcutta portion of the Rodeo. We will try to have that info easier to find today. If you have any questions please feel free to give me a call. Also tickets are available on line.

Angelo 850-287-3440


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Weather is looking good for this weekend. Can I get a roll call.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Not sure how I didn't hear of this before. Do you have to weigh in by boat, or can you drive over?


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

DreamWeaver21 said:


> Not sure how I didn't hear of this before. Do you have to weigh in by boat, or can you drive over?


you can drive


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Just found out Red Fish is going to be the slot limit for Alabama 16"-26" 
so if you fish in Florida you can not weigh in a Red Fish over 26" even though Florida is 27" max


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks Reel Sick. The Alabama slot on redfish seemed the most equitable way to go minus the one over the slot. 

PS: The weather is starting to look good. I talked to a buddy at Ship Showl Block and he said the wind has completely died out. You need to buy your tickets before midnight on Thursday. You can buy them at OutCast in Pensacola or Hot shoots in Gulf Breeze. In Orange Beach you can get them at J&M Tackle, Sportsmans Marina, Blue Water Ship Store in Gulf Shores, Shades in OB, at the Wharf, and the Eastern Shore Centre in Spanish Fort, Tackle This Shoot That in Mobile, Greers on DIP heading Towards Dauphin Island, and Dauphin Island Marina. Or you can buy them online at http://www.florabamafishingrodeo.com


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

http://Www.florabamafishingrodeo.com/
I'm Fishing this IN my Kayak :yes:


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

I am in!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Pourman1 said:


> http://Www.florabamafishingrodeo.com/
> I'm Fishing this IN my Kayak :yes:


Me to :thumbup:


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

We signed up today


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Signed up last night, hope the rain lets up soon.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Very disappointing that the leaderboard can't be updated from time to time and especially after the event concludes.


----------



## Steel Hooked (Jun 29, 2009)

Results?


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

I apologize for posting so late. 



FINAL LEADERBOARD
MASTER ANGLER
Tyler Kennedy
TOP LADY ANGLER
Tara Smith
TOP JUNIOR ANGLER
Shay Clemons
ALMACO JACK
1. Chad Solomon 10.37
2. Robert Piteo 9.88
3. Henry Ellis 9.40
BARRACUDA
1. Tyler Kennedy 29.8
2. Tara Smith 26.15
3. Chad Solomon 22.00
BLACK DRUM
1. Michael Fournier 35.69
2. Bobbie Meyer 6.51
3. Dorian Price 5.72
BLACKFISH
1. Harrison Jordan 11.63
2. Brett Harrington 7.83
3. Vince McKeough 6.69
BLUE CRAB
1. Andrew Kelley 0.79
2. Kailou Bazor 0.78
3. Randy Hooper 0.73
BLUE RUNNER
1. Robert Hardy 5.35
2. Devin Canan 4.14
3. Tara Smith 3.91
BLUEFISH
1. Cheryl Powers 3.05
2. Connor Powers 2.51
3. Tara Smith 2.47
BONITO
1. Will Houghland 13.03
2. Tim Kline 11.66
3. Chuck Hollingsworth 9.35
COBIA
1. Chad Solomon 40.00
2. Craig Prescott 35.21
3. David Dolan 35.00
CROAKER
1. Tyler Kennedy 4.07
2. Mark Kraft 2.03
3. Mason McDaniel 0.68
DOLPHIN
1. Henry Ellis 14.10
2. Michael Labit 5.35
3. Chad Solomon 3.73
FLOUNDER
1. Trenny Woodham 3.82
2. Steve Rhodes 3.29
3. Zachary Morrow 3.12
GAFFTOPSAIL CATFISH
1. Martin Pearson 5.75
2. Chris Sherrill 5.27
3. Connor Powers 5.21
GRAY SNAPPER
1. Ronald Cameron 9.33
2. Ryne Vincent 7.62
3. Tyler Kennedy 6.85
JACK CREVALLE
1. Robert Macon 31.30
2. David Dolan 27.30
3. Michael Pittman 26.10
KING MACKEREL
1. Tyler Kennedy 50.00
2. Derek Rogers 45.60
3. Brett Rutledge 43.23
LADYFISH
1. Chris Sherill 2.47
2. Alex Duncan 2.26
3. Blake Hunter 2.15
LANE SNAPPER
1. Keith Cantwell 2.85
2. Will Houghland 1.85
PINFISH
1. Tyler Kennedy 1.90
2. Brett Barton 0.43
3. Chandler Wilson 0.38
POMPANO
1. James Embry 4.23
2. Sewell Fraser 3.08
3. Tommy Fournier 2.79
REDFISH
1. Trenny Woodham 6.80
2. Kevin Owens 6.56
3. Jeff Pfeiffer 6.20
RED SNAPPER
1. Jerry Pelham 21.87
2. Clay McCoy 21.28
3. Ronald Cameron 18.90
SCAMP
1. Brad Comfort 13.46
2. Martin Montgomery 13.20
3. Wendy Kennedy 12.65
SHARK
1. Noah Vickers 181.00 (bull)
2. Matthew Barge 87.6 (spinner)
3. Mark Tampary 61.00 (blacktip)
SHEEPSHEAD
1. James Long 5.95
2. Kyle Robertson 5.32
3. Trenny Woodham 5.04
SPADEFISH
1. Wesley Wing 3.48
2. Rusty Hart 3.04
3. Cody Dillon 2.72
SPECKLED TROUT
1. Cindy Rhodes 6.36
2. Trenny Woodham 5.86
3. James Long 4.99
STINGRAY
1. Jerry Pelham 42.40
2. Blake Hunter 23.57
3. Devin Lowell 21.65
TUNA
1. Chad Solomon 77.00
2. Robert Piteo Jr. 68.50
3. Bucky Dudley 33.74
VERMILION SNAPPER
1. Noah Vickers 5.18
2. Kylie Jarriel 5.0
3. Evan Plaskett 4.05
WAHOO
1. Shay Clemons 16.90
WHITE TROUT
1. Tyler Kennedy 1.40
2. Kenneth Prithard 1.04
3. R. Nikki Paschen 0.92
WHITE SNAPPER
1. Tim Kline 4.46
2. Bob Beal 2.93
3. Gabe Tidmore 2.62
MOST UNUSUAL
Ayden Graham --- Spot-tail pinfish
LIONFISH
Alex Fogg --- Total speared - 45
LARGEST MULLET
Michael Fournier --- 2.16


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

I thought it was a great event and has great potential to be one of the premier fishing events on the gulf coast. Just a few things that really stood out to everyone in attendance at the yacht club. There was a lot of attention drawn with all the signage about the rodeo but nobody was able to see the fish. Will the weigh in be more of a spectator event next year? With the scales on that floating barge nobody was able to see the fish being weighed. It would also be nice if someone was able to update the scoreboard throughout the day.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Tide In Knots said:


> I thought it was a great event and has great potential to be one of the premier fishing events on the gulf coast. Just a few things that really stood out to everyone in attendance at the yacht club. There was a lot of attention drawn with all the signage about the rodeo but nobody was able to see the fish. Will the weigh in be more of a spectator event next year? With the scales on that floating barge nobody was able to see the fish being weighed. It would also be nice if someone was able to update the scoreboard throughout the day.


These are both issues we are working on for next year. We've been trying to get permitted to build docks which include 48 slips for quite some time now. This process should be complete before next years FBFR. We also are working on ways to keep the leader board up dated both online and on site. We'll also be more spectator and sponsor friendly as to our weigh station location. If anyone has suggestions please feel free to post or private message me. It is our goal to grew this tournament to one of the premier events on the Gulf Coast and we are all ears when it comes to ways to make it better.


----------

